# New Pictures Of Morgan......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here are some updated picture of Morgan during his training today......


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

OMG HE'S BIG!!!! how long have you had him now?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

About 3 months..............


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Morgan's a good looking boy! Think he and Maggie will ever get along?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

He looks GReat! He is getting so big.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

He's growing into such a handsome young man. How old is he now, 6 or 7 months?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hes 6 months old....now.....


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

What a true golden smile he has!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

First thing I thought was how big he is! He sure it pretty!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Morgan is a beautiful guy. And, yes , I also think he's got a wonderful Golden smile!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I can't believe how big he looks....they sure grow fast...


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

He's gorgeous - and looks so happy! Thanks for the updated photos.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow ausome pictures. Katie and I loved them


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

He looks great looker. Thanks to you..


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

That just doesn't look like the same dog at all. He looks like he grew up quick. I don't think Lexie is that big and she's 6 LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> That just doesn't look like the same dog at all. He looks like he grew up quick. I don't think Lexie is that big and she's 6 LOL


I know what you mean....he looks huge..... I don't even recall how big Samson was at six months....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I know what you mean....he looks huge..... I don't even recall how big Samson was at six months....



I know. he looks huge just since the xmas photo last month. WOW


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

WOW!!!! that's a 6 month old pup?... you better increase the size of your doggie door.. hes gonna be a monster..what does he weigh?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

greg bell said:


> WOW!!!! that's a 6 month old pup?... you better increase the size of your doggie door.. hes gonna be a monster..what does he weigh?


Hes weighting in at 53 pounds and actually Abbie is bigger than him.. she will be 7 months old next week..... she weights 56 pounds..... and about an inch taller... theres 3 weeks difference ...in age.... The dog door is an ex large...... dogs up to 150 pounds ...


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Morgan is SO beautiful! It's great to see a picture of him. I hope he and Maggie can work out their differences.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd love to see pictures of all the dogs together.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Hes weighting in at 53 pounds and actually Abbie is bigger than him.. she will be 7 months old next week..... she weights 56 pounds..... and about an inch taller... theres 3 weeks difference ...in age.... The dog door is an ex large...... dogs up to 150 pounds ...


I guess they just all look big to me since Dixie only weighs a whopping 43 lb..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Hes weighting in at 53 pounds..


I guess Samson was that big at six months. But when it's other people's puppies, they seem to grow even faster...... It's so gradual with our own dogs, that you have to go back and compare pictures.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I know. he looks huge just since the xmas photo last month. WOW


That picture was taken on 11/30.. so almost 2 months ago.....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

What I love to see is that happy look on his face and in his eyes. Morgan is happy to be there. That warms my heart.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Amazing how happy he looks. When you think about what he went through to get to you. Doggies never stop surprising me how fast they can adjust.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

He's a beauty, I love his coat. It's nice to watch them grow, as Rick says...we don't always see the growth of our own, thanks for the pics


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, he looks just like Augie!! That's amazing. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

He is looking great Mary.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

hey--not matter what some people might say---I believe you have more than one golden....and at times board and train can be a great thing--


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Morgan loos great! And he's sitting there doing a nice "table" or whatever he's being asked to do. Looks like he is making fine progress. Thanks for the update!


----------

